# How do you order??



## Lane (Feb 22, 2008)

I FOUND my cherry mold!!!!! BUT I can't get the people running the site to respond  :x 

www.Soapymolds.com

I have e-mailed them almost every other day for about ten days now...

Has anyone else ordered from them before? How can I contact them? I believe they are in Canada.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2008)

I have never bought directly from them. I have ordered their molds but through other sites.


----------



## Lane (Feb 22, 2008)

Where can you find the molds??


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2008)

The Soap Goat has some & Bramble Berry has some. I know other places do too but can't recall off hand. I don't think anyone carries the full line.


----------



## FSowers (Feb 23, 2008)

Candles and Supplies carriers alot of fruit type molds.


----------

